# rc car lovers?



## Raddy318 (Dec 24, 2011)

hey everyone, anyone else into rc cars? if soo what kind do yous have?
im keen to know


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 25, 2011)

Only just started to get into it. I currently have a E-revo Brushless Edition. Been thinking about getting a HPI Baja 5b as well. I'll see how I go with the E-revo first.

A mate of mine is also into choppers. I can't really justify the price to get into them, but one day I might.


----------



## KingSirloin (Dec 25, 2011)

I got a Traxxas E-Revo too, standard one, but don't use it much now. I can't justify the ridiculous money they charge for replacement parts, so it lies dormant now. I'm also into choppers, and they still get used occasionally. Favourite is the Blade 400.


----------



## Raddy318 (Dec 25, 2011)

nicee
ive got a baja and they suck. ! save your money. ! 
ive also got a kyosho inerno neo, protos v2, taxxas E-maxx brushless, traxxas rustler VXL


----------



## joeplant57 (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm into rc helicopters, with a passion.. Merry Christmas all. Joe


----------



## Ned_fisch (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm into the scale crawler stuff. Slowly doing a tray back Hilux on a Axial SCX-10 chassis.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Dec 25, 2011)

Ned_fisch said:


> I'm into the scale crawler stuff. Slowly doing a tray back Hilux on a Axial SCX-10 chassis.



Iv been eyeing them off for a while theresuspension set up is the same as a gq patrol too bad i cant find a gq patrol body anywere or i would be rc crawling that rather then tinkering around with my actual comp truck build


----------



## dylan-rocks (Dec 25, 2011)

Im got a 1/5scale rovan baja, it goes like a beast....... Im racing it on the 3rd Jan. .


----------



## Ned_fisch (Dec 25, 2011)

boxhead1990 said:


> Iv been eyeing them off for a while theresuspension set up is the same as a gq patrol too bad i cant find a gq patrol body anywere or i would be rc crawling that rather then tinkering around with my actual comp truck build



Mate, jump on the Ausrc forum, and crawlanz. I've seen some patrol bodies for sale. Their out there, just hard to find.


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 25, 2011)

raddy318 said:


> nicee
> ive got a baja and they suck. ! save your money. !
> ive also got a kyosho inerno neo, protos v2, taxxas E-maxx brushless, traxxas rustler VXL



What are the issues you've had with the Baja. I know a couple of blokes that have them and they swear by them. I like the idea of petrol RC cars because you don't need to deal with recharge times or changing nitro mixes regarding weather conditions etc.


----------



## MatE (Dec 25, 2011)

Mine C/F chassis axial xr10.CrawlANZ is the place to get good info and help.


----------



## Raddy318 (Dec 25, 2011)

BrownHash said:


> What are the issues you've had with the Baja. I know a couple of blokes that have them and they swear by them. I like the idea of petrol RC cars because you don't need to deal with recharge times or changing nitro mixes regarding weather conditions etc.


I just find that they are no fun at all to drive, just to big and lazy


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 25, 2011)

Baja 5b fully upgraded alloy 30.5cc engine , if there tuned correctly they are the best thing out


----------



## Wally (Dec 25, 2011)

When it was new. It sure don't look like that now.


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 25, 2011)

jk888 said:


> Baja 5b fully upgraded alloy 30.5cc engine , if there tuned correctly they are the best thing out



Have you changed your pipe or any other upgrades. If I do get one I'll probably make a few upgrades. I'm a bit of a speed freak so stock doesn't really float my boat.


Here is the chopper that my mate has (not his in the video). 
[video=youtube;gvH2f-AewX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvH2f-AewX8[/video]

Has ayone baught themselves a Traxxas X0-1 yet.
[video=youtube;_n0nXX_H0tI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n0nXX_H0tI[/video]


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 25, 2011)

iv had heaps of rc cars over the years [ 15+ years]
i used to tune and fix them for a hobbie shop , by far the favs are the 1/5ths - atm i have a rovan 4wd monster truck pretty well standard . i have ran it twice since buying it a couple of months ago . in the past i have had FG` s[$$$$] and even a hpi . 
id rather spend the $$$ for my real car these days .


----------



## dadaman (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow, where do I start.
I race a Xray T3 2012 on road. Was a factory driver for Xray in 2006, moved to TOP then back to Xray for this year.
I also have a Losi 22, Associated B44.1, Yokomo Dogfighter 870c. My daughter also races an Associated B44.1. Next on the shopping list for 2012 is either an Xray 808e or an Associated 8.2e.


----------



## Raddy318 (Dec 26, 2011)

I didn't mention, I work at Newcastle model auto sports haha the XO 1 looks awesome! Gunna get me one when they come in


----------



## timantula (Dec 26, 2011)

ive got quite a collection going on....but a few of my drivers are, kyosho inferno777,sp2,wc +6 hpi savage+3 losixx4we tamiya trf 415mre 416, 417wc traxxas revo plat, etc


----------



## dylan-rocks (Dec 26, 2011)

View attachment 231314
View attachment 231315
View attachment 231316


My beast but this was without the upgrades


----------



## kawasakirider (Dec 28, 2011)

Have had:
Hyper 7

Savage 25 LE 3 speed

revo with picco .26, all Tekno upgrades, hitec 5995 single servo conversion, slayden steering mods, FOC, roto start conversion, that was my favourite, was so easy to backflip and was so torquey, it would lift the front end when it changed into second. I ripped the TRX 2.5 out as soon as I pulled the revo out of the box, lol.

I had another one with the above mods But an RB323, nice car.

Now I have a fully set up Jammin 1/8 truggy with a BCE titanium chassis, all king heads and dace mfg parts and enough spares to build another car and brushless TC5 set up for countersteer drifting, I want to sell both. 

Wouldnt mind a new Losi 5T with a locked CD or 2 speed (only a matter of time before someone makes a 2 speed) and an OBR 30.5 or skopod 60.... 4wd, wheelies, back*****, 1/8 style chassis for strength - ultimate car

I'll post pics up later.


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 28, 2011)

BrownHash said:


> Have you changed your pipe or any other upgrades. If I do get one I'll probably make a few upgrades. I'm a bit of a speed freak so stock doesn't really float my boat.



Yeah the only stock item on my baja 5b would be the pin to hold the rear wing on haha , my pipe cost a bit but well worth it 
Redirect Notice


----------



## dylan-rocks (Dec 28, 2011)

I just did my own DIY /5 scales windows for my car, saved my self $20.... Now its ready for its race on the 3rd


----------



## MetalMick (Dec 28, 2011)

I race 10th scale off-road 

Also fly.. Blade 450 here!

Awesome Hobby


----------



## Jason (Dec 28, 2011)

Love RC, I have a brushless associated B4.1. I like off road but I enjoy BIG jumps and brake to many parts. I want to get more into the on road stuff. However I wouldn't mind a truck for bashing about.


----------



## dangles (Dec 28, 2011)

Raced onroad for about 13 years, but got too political where i raced so sold up. Nothing beats a 1/8th nitro onroad for me, especially at Moorebank in nsw. Full noise into a big sweeping right hander that tightens into a hairpin. Get it right and its an awesome feeling, get it wrong and pretty much destroy the car into the chainlink fence around the track


----------



## dylan-rocks (Dec 28, 2011)

dangles said:


> Raced onroad for about 13 years, but got too political where i raced so sold up. Nothing beats a 1/8th nitro onroad for me, especially at Moorebank in nsw. Full noise into a big sweeping right hander that tightens into a hairpin. Get it right and its an awesome feeling, get it wrong and pretty much destroy the car into the chainlink fence around the track




nice, the owner of the club im in is from Moorebank, he use to raced the on-road all the time.... maybe you might know him- last name : Maynard??


----------



## dangles (Dec 28, 2011)

dylan-rocks said:


> nice, the owner of the club im in is from Moorebank, he use to raced the on-road all the time.... maybe you might know him- last name : Maynard??


surname sounds familiar, i only raced the bigger events there, not the normal clubbies.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Dec 28, 2011)

ok fair enough lol.... he use to race the 1/5s if that helps :/


----------



## kawasakirider (Dec 28, 2011)

1/5ths? Must have been an FG or something.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Dec 28, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> 1/5ths? Must have been an FG or something.



im not sure.... but he still has his car, its brushless, skyline body type thing and low as ***** to the ground lol


----------



## chase77 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey guys, just wanted to Hijack this thread a bit. Got my 5yr old a cheap HSP electric RC truck off ebay and had a question re batteries. It came with a 7.2v, 1800mAh with a wall charger. How long does it take to charge, as it doesn't say in the instructions? 
It also says not to put a battery bigger than 3600mAh in it. i've got a 4600mAh, what risks are there of my using this bigger battery?
Is it worth getting a fast charger and how quick do they charge?
Once again its for a 5year old so he may loose interest in a week

Cheers for any advice, Chase


----------



## dylan-rocks (Dec 30, 2011)

Not sure, try hitting up one of the rc forums... There is plenty out there


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 30, 2011)

chase77 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to Hijack this thread a bit. Got my 5yr old a cheap HSP electric RC truck off ebay and had a question re batteries. It came with a 7.2v, 1800mAh with a wall charger. How long does it take to charge, as it doesn't say in the instructions?
> It also says not to put a battery bigger than 3600mAh in it. i've got a 4600mAh, what risks are there of my using this bigger battery?
> Is it worth getting a fast charger and how quick do they charge?
> Once again its for a 5year old so he may loose interest in a week
> ...


what rating is the wall charger [ at a guess its around the 600mah]


----------



## dadaman (Dec 31, 2011)

Jason said:


> Love RC, I have a brushless associated B4.1. I like off road but I enjoy BIG jumps and brake to many parts. I want to get more into the on road stuff. However I wouldn't mind a truck for bashing about.



Do you race? I race at St Ives track and always looking to increase the member base



chase77 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to Hijack this thread a bit. Got my 5yr old a cheap HSP electric RC truck off ebay and had a question re batteries. It came with a 7.2v, 1800mAh with a wall charger. How long does it take to charge, as it doesn't say in the instructions?
> It also says not to put a battery bigger than 3600mAh in it. i've got a 4600mAh, what risks are there of my using this bigger battery?
> Is it worth getting a fast charger and how quick do they charge?
> Once again its for a 5year old so he may loose interest in a week
> ...



Need to find out how many amps the wall charger charges at. The higher the amps, the less time it takes. There could be a heap of reasons it says to not use bigger batteries. I would think the speedy can't handle the higher amps? Not to sure.


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 31, 2011)

chase77 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to Hijack this thread a bit. Got my 5yr old a cheap HSP electric RC truck off ebay and had a question re batteries. It came with a 7.2v, 1800mAh with a wall charger. How long does it take to charge, as it doesn't say in the instructions?
> It also says not to put a battery bigger than 3600mAh in it. i've got a 4600mAh, what risks are there of my using this bigger battery?
> Is it worth getting a fast charger and how quick do they charge?
> Once again its for a 5year old so he may loose interest in a week
> ...



I would have thought the discharge rate of the battery would have been the limiting factor and not the mAh of the batteries. If the batteries have a higher discharge rate then it'll posibly cook the motor (as dadaman said, it proobably can't handle the amps). Physical size of the batteries could be an issue, but if they are both 7.2V then that shouldn't be an issue either. Send HSP an email and ask for some clarification.

Also, with the charger find out the speed that it charges at and devide the mAh by that number. That'll give you the number of hours it takes to charge. e.g. If it charges at 600mAh as suggested by JAS101, then it should take 6 hours to charge a 3600mAh battery pack.


----------



## Raddy318 (Jan 2, 2012)

has anyone seen the electric convertion kits for the 1/5th bajas?! its inasne! castle creations made one.



chase77 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to Hijack this thread a bit. Got my 5yr old a cheap HSP electric RC truck off ebay and had a question re batteries. It came with a 7.2v, 1800mAh with a wall charger. How long does it take to charge, as it doesn't say in the instructions?
> It also says not to put a battery bigger than 3600mAh in it. i've got a 4600mAh, what risks are there of my using this bigger battery?
> Is it worth getting a fast charger and how quick do they charge?
> Once again its for a 5year old so he may loose interest in a week
> ...



risk are it can damage the motor and the speedcontroller you will find 99.9% of hobby shops wont stock the motors for HSP's.

also! anyone got a rustler vxl? & if soo what mods have you done to it? 
ive got one that has 11.1v LIPOS in it, & i was amazed of the speed it had! its insane!


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 2, 2012)

TC5






Truggy















Revo with the RB
















Revo with the picco












Can't be bothered digging up pics of the heli, the hyper 7 and the savage, maybe later. The TC5 and Truggy are FS.


----------



## Raddy318 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice cars mate!! do you shop online? or you got a local hobby shop you go to?


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 3, 2012)

Always shop from the US, mate. When the exchange rate is good, even though you pay a ridiculous amount for shipping you still come off heaps better.

A lot of Aussie shops don't know anything about the good brands either, they try to push HSP and Great Vigour which are absolute crap, lol.


----------



## JungleManSam (Jan 3, 2012)

- here is my big boy, i got for my 16th birthday last year


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 3, 2012)

Put a picco .28 in it along with some Losi LST shocks and some RPM arms and that savage will be an absolute beast!! It's something I've wanted to do since I had my last savage.


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 3, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> Put a picco .28 in it along with some Losi LST shocks and some RPM arms and that savage will be an absolute beast!! It's something I've wanted to do since I had my last savage.


lol until the diffs go BANG :lol: that was the only thing that bugged me about my savage - getting diffs to last longer then a few tanks [ and that was with seting the backlash with shims ]


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 3, 2012)

JAS101 said:


> lol until the diffs go BANG :lol: that was the only thing that bugged me about my savage - getting diffs to last longer then a few tanks [ and that was with seting the backlash with shims ]



Truer words have NEVER been spoken haha. I didn't mention it because I thought from the X onward had alloy diff cups. The first tank after break in on my savage with the 3 speed and the crappy nitro star .25 I at the rear diff and continued to do so even with it shimmed! I ended up shimming it to the point that it was locked and packing it with castrol EPL 2, haha.

Anyone got a nice MT they'd trade for my truggy? I don't have the time to race anymore


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 3, 2012)

i had aftermarket alloy diff cups , and housings . they still broken often - i even blew the front and rear at the same time . no jumping needed - my S.H 28 did the job lol


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 3, 2012)

Haha, did you have the Orange head SH? They were wild and fantastically priced.


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 3, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> Haha, did you have the Orange head SH? They were wild and fantastically priced.


yup orange head with black body case - i brought 10 from china [golden loin] for under $100 each , i used one and sold the rest on ebay .


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 3, 2012)

They were great. Apparently the STS engines made good power too, but they were hit and miss. Still took the savage market by storm, but I never bought one.

I've always wanted an LST2.


----------



## dadaman (Jan 9, 2012)

My new custom painted body that I did myself. Hopefully this one will win the concourse at the 2012 Australian Titles.


----------



## JungleManSam (Jan 9, 2012)

how did you manage to do that? it looks good!


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 9, 2012)

You mask the inside and spray the dark colours first, peeling one layer of masking off at a time.


----------



## Raddy318 (Jan 22, 2012)

whats everyones thoughts in graphite & alloy parts?


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 22, 2012)

raddy318 said:


> whats everyones thoughts in graphite & alloy parts?




No. No. And No. In most cases....

Alloy bends and transfers the force elsewhere, bent alloy arms result in broken bulkheads and other things.

Alloy parts that ARE good are:

Chassis braces

Diff cups

Hub Carriers

High quality plastic like RPM will always do better in crashes anyway, it's really unlikely to break RPM and they have a lifetime warranty anyway.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jan 22, 2012)

i believe in not having that much alloy


----------



## Raddy318 (Jan 22, 2012)

really?
i think transfering my rustler VXL over to ALL good quality alloy parts is the best thing ive ever done. i have a alloy bulk head soo yeah.
i needed the weight in the front end anyway cause im running 11.1v 5000 mah Lipos in it. and all it does is ride on the wheelie bar haha the alloy parts weigh it down heaps and make it sit very well. 
the motor dosent overheat at all.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ned_fisch said:


> Mate, jump on the Ausrc forum, and crawlanz. I've seen some patrol bodies for sale. Their out there, just hard to find.



il check it out got a link to those sites by anychance???


----------



## dadaman (Jan 27, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> You mask the inside and spray the dark colours first, peeling one layer of masking off at a time.



Exactly. That one took about 18 hours to complete. I worked on it on and off for a week. I have almost finished a Red Bull truck for the concourse at the Nats in the Short Course section


----------



## Raddy318 (Jan 30, 2012)

anyone know any good american or aussie sites that i can buy online parts for kyosho inferno neo, and robitronic protos v2? 

i am aware of tower hobbies


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jan 30, 2012)

amain, and ebay are the others that i use other than tower

come annoy the guys at AUSRC.COM - Welcome they will give you some more ideas


----------



## Raddy318 (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks heaps mate!


----------



## Raddy318 (Feb 20, 2012)

does anyone take there rcs on sand?


----------



## boxhead1990 (Oct 10, 2012)

i drift a 1/10th teh-r31 with a 9t brushless and 30 amp esc hobbywing combo normally run a 4500mah 30c 7.2v 2s battery mods are trf shocks alloy steering knuckles eagle drive shafts front one way and rear spool(swap em over for a more circuit style set up) stealth velcro mounts and a few grams of extra weight in the rear

as there a mid front motor set up the drift real nice and have plenty of steering angle my next upgrades for it when i start drifting it alot again will be carbon chassis and counter steer gears

apart from that its pretty bloody close to perfect!


----------



## caliherp (Oct 10, 2012)

I just noticed this thread. I have had many r.c cars and trucks. Today alls i have is a Team Assoiated RC10GT. Ill post a ferw pictures when I have more time.


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 10, 2012)

the old rc10gt , i have the 1st model of them . i used to race the rc10T too . the good old days .


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Oct 10, 2012)

1/5 scale Baja with dominator pipe, 78km/h great fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 10, 2012)

my son and I are into cars a little bit 1 nitro stampede 1 brushless 4x4 stampede 1 slash ultimate 1 brushless buggy 1 tamiya sand viper 1 crawler and we are trying to build a 4wd 4ws crawler 
View attachment 267369


----------



## caliherp (Oct 11, 2012)

JAS101 said:


> the old rc10gt , i have the 1st model of them . i used to race the rc10T too . the good old days .


I have one of the first few. Went threw a couple engines. Other then that I havent had to reolace to many parts. They are verry solid cars, and i put mine threw hell. I just sold my brushless traxxas rustler that beast flew.

- - - Updated - - -



Wraith81 said:


> does anyone take there rcs on sand?



I have a few times. IMO its not worth it. I hate breaking my r.c's down to clean them. And you will have to after driveing on sand. Ill stick with my dirt bikes and atv's on sand. Much funner.


----------



## voodoo (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone in Brisbane able to fix and tune a Traxxas Maxx off road RC?. Please Pm me. Cash paid for time and parts.
Cheers
Dee


----------



## dangles (Nov 13, 2012)

voodoo said:


> Anyone in Brisbane able to fix and tune a Traxxas Maxx off road RC?. Please Pm me. Cash paid for time and parts.
> Cheers
> Dee


The biggest problem with nitro RC engines is they need to be tuned on the day if you want the best out of them. Wasn't unusual to end up a turn or more on the high speed needle from where u started at 3-4 hours ago. Temp and humidity play a massive part of getting the tune right. 

In saying that, see if there is a track locally, either onroad or offroad and approach someone there


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 14, 2012)

Just added a Traxxas Rally to the stable , WOW this is great fun apart from the hoover efect 
for the young ones that means it picks up all the crap its driving on, dirt,grass, rocks leaves . And needs to be emptied every 5 minutes


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 14, 2012)

joeplant57 said:


> I'm into rc helicopters, with a passion.. Merry Christmas all. Joe



I have a new unflown MFA mk2 heli here, as well as some large planes (6' wingspan) I traded for some car parts.... pm me if you are interested in the chopper


----------



## Raddy318 (Nov 14, 2012)

good to see a old thread spark back up current toys i have are axial wraith. (up for sale atm) axial xr 10 , fully vanquished out with viper body less chassis, losi boss claw 2.2 tires, dual micro sidewinders escs, savox 34kg servo! 
rustler vxl, with everything possible integy 
hpi savage flux, (currently for sale) 
traxxas slash 4x4 ultimate, (no up gradeds needed) 
and a blade 450X, love this guy, soo much fun

- - - Updated - - -

good to see a old thread spark back up current toys i have are axial wraith. (up for sale atm) axial xr 10 , fully vanquished out with viper body less chassis, losi boss claw 2.2 tires, dual micro sidewinders escs, savox 34kg servo! 
rustler vxl, with everything possible integy 
hpi savage flux, (currently for sale) 
traxxas slash 4x4 ultimate, (no up gradeds needed) 
and a blade 450X, love this guy, soo much fun


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 14, 2012)

wraith --how often do you go through drive shafts on the ultimate ? or do you not use lipo's , my son is going through 1 a week atm . They are bringing out new improved ones soon ,but not soon enough !!!!


----------



## Raddy318 (Nov 14, 2012)

i run mine on 11.1v 3s lipo, and have never done a drive shaft, all tho in my rustler i was forever replacing them, with my radio i can adjust how agressive i want the throttle on take off, backed it off a tad, and havent dont one yet, if u dont have that option, get some small cable ties and put around the uni's, this sometimes helps


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 14, 2012)

yes i think he runs it on 70/30
nothing in his vocabulary is gentle !!


----------



## Raddy318 (Nov 14, 2012)

haha the stock drove shafts are a crap design


----------



## voodoo (Nov 15, 2012)

Anyone want to buy a Traxxas T Maxx for repair project or parts...just needs engine, mounts, cover and exhaust.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a Thunder tiger EB4 S2 I no longer play with, needs pull start thou.


----------



## marcia75 (Nov 15, 2012)

Guys got a few i need to get rid of if anybody is interested, hybao, a few xrays, kyosho ferrari inferno and they keep just coming, Send a pm if interested in anything, might have to see what else i got i think i got a few brand new planes also.


----------



## caliherp (Dec 8, 2012)

I forgot about this thread. Here are a couple pictures of my rc10gt.


----------

